# Ford 3000 question



## Mrdoc (Dec 13, 2021)

_helllo 
I recently bought a Ford 3000 tractor and I’m trying to figure out what year it is as best I can tell the serial numbers are 
S D 30 5 C
0 D 9 B
A 199111
It has 6 x19 front tires and 12.4x36 rear tires which seems to be different than most information that I e fou d about these tractors.
Thanks _


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning mrdoc, welcome to the forum.

The "A" prefix on your serial number indicates that your tractor was assembled in Antwerp, Belgium. Antwerp did not follow Ford's numbering system. The assembly date 0D9B is all that is recognizable. Translation: *April 9th, 1970, day shift *


----------



## Mrdoc (Dec 13, 2021)

BigT said:


> Good Morning mrdoc, welcome to the forum.
> 
> The "A" prefix on your serial number indicates that your tractor was assembled in Antwerp, Belgium. Antwerp did not follow Ford's numbering system. The assembly date 0D9B is all that is recognizable. Translation: *April 9th, 1970, day shift *


Thanks


----------



## Mrdoc (Dec 13, 2021)

Mrdoc said:


> Thanks





BigT said:


> Good Morning mrdoc, welcome to the forum.
> 
> The "A" prefix on your serial number indicates that your tractor was assembled in Antwerp, Belgium. Antwerp did not follow Ford's numbering system. The assembly date 0D9B is all that is recognizable. Translation: *April 9th, 1970, day shift *





Mrdoc said:


> _helllo
> I recently bought a Ford 3000 tractor and I’m trying to figure out what year it is as best I can tell the serial numbers are
> S D 30 5 C
> 0 D 9 B
> ...





Mrdoc said:


> _helllo
> I recently bought a Ford 3000 tractor and I’m trying to figure out what year it is as best I can tell the serial numbers are
> S D 30 5 C
> 0 D 9 B
> ...


Thanks for responses, just curious does anyone know how common these Belgium tractors are in the US and where I could find the rest of the information about serial numbers?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Try these and see if they help;









Ford 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 Serial Numbers | Vintage Tractor Engineer


The numbers are relevant to Ford tractors manufactured between 1965 and 1975, located on the right hand side of the tractor on the flywheel housing, just rearwards of the starter motor. They are given in 3 parts an example of which is given below… D1013C 9G12C B123456 This example above would...



vintagetractorengineer.com













Serial Numbers for Ford 2000, 3000, 4000 & 5000 Tractors - Vintage Tractor Spares


The serial numbers for Ford 2000, 3000, 4000 and 5000 give a lot of information but are a bit complicated to work out. If the explanation below doesn’t make sense to you give us a call on 00353 (0)44 9357912 The serial number is located as indicated opposite and has 3 parts to it, for...



tractorspares.ie


----------



## Mrdoc (Dec 13, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Try these and see if they help;
> Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Mrdoc said:


> _helllo
> I recently bought a Ford 3000 tractor and I’m trying to figure out what year it is as best I can tell the serial numbers are
> S D 30 5 C
> 0 D 9 B
> ...


The Antwerp plant was different than the other plants, in many ways. They assembled tractors in variations that were not the same as the official line of models. There were thousands of different types, mostly for the European market. I think I have read that their vineyard/narrow tractors, aimed for the French market, were exported to California, USA. There are also owners of other Antwerp assembled models in the US.

I have collected the numbers that owners give on different forums, in order to reveal some of the secrets but it only increased the confusion. Your S D 30 5 C has a structure that is unique in the collection. 30 is interesting, because that is the official code for the vineyard chassies and you have an odd wheel setup. Are you able to post some pictures of your tractor?

This is the official broschure from Ford, showing a vineyard 3000, does your tractor have this type of steering linkage?


Ford 3000 Vineyard - Dealer Ad Brochure


----------



## Mrdoc (Dec 13, 2021)

Hacke said:


> The Antwerp plant was different than the other plants, in many ways. They assembled tractors in variations that were not the same as the official line of models. There were thousands of different types, mostly for the European market. I think I have read that their vineyard/narrow tractors, aimed for the French market, were exported to California, USA. There are also owners of other Antwerp
> assembled models in the US.
> 
> I have collected the numbers that owners give on different forums, in order to reveal some of the secrets but it only increased the confusion. Your S D 30 5 C has a structure that is unique in the collection. 30 is interesting, because that is the official code for the vineyard chassies and you have an odd wheel setup. Are you able to post some pictures of your tractor?
> ...


Thanks for Information but my tractor does not have that style of steering linkage. I’ll try to figure out how to post pictures of it


----------



## Mrdoc (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Mrdoc said:


> Thanks for Information but my tractor does not have that style of steering linkage. I’ll try to figure out how to post pictures of it


Great, were did you find the numbers? Stamped on the tractor, on a sticker on the underside of the hood or on a riveted metal tag?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry, you were to fast for me...


----------



## Mrdoc (Dec 13, 2021)

Hacke said:


> Great, were did you find the numbers? Stamped on the tractor, on a sticker on the underside of the hood or on a riveted metal tag?


I posted the a picture of numbers they are stamped on bell housing above the starter thanks


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I can not see anything that differs from an ordinary 3000 other than that it has six studs for the rear wheels (normally eight).


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Wait a second, the rear axle looks like a 4000 axle. Could you post a picture showing the rear of the tractor?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

If it is a 4000 type axle, the official possible models are 4000 SU and 3055. According to "The Ford Tractor Story" by Stuart Gibbard, 3055 was launched in 1972 and produced by the Basildon plant in England. However, this 3055 in Texas, USA is from Antwerp and has a 1970 serial number:





Used Construction, Agricultural Equip., Trucks, Trailers & more


Used equipment for sale: Online auctions of heavy equipment for construction, farm, fleet, transportation, government and other industries.




www.purplewave.com





It would be great if you could find the engine serial number:


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Look at tractordata.com, Antwerp,1970-1974 and it has your tyre dimensions:


https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/006/0/3/6038-ford-3055.html



It seems that Antwerp made 3055 only for export outside Europe, beginning in 1970, and the model was not available for the European market until Basildon began producing it in 1972.


----------



## Mrdoc (Dec 13, 2021)

Hacke said:


> Look at tractordata.com, Antwerp,1970-1974 and it has your tyre dimensions:
> 
> 
> https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/006/0/3/6038-ford-3055.html
> ...


Thanks I’ll see if I can get engine number this afternoon here’s a picture from rear


----------



## Mrdoc (Dec 13, 2021)

Hacke said:


> Look at tractordata.com, Antwerp,1970-1974 and it has your tyre dimensions:
> 
> 
> https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/006/0/3/6038-ford-3055.html
> ...


Thanks I’ll see if I can get engine number this afternoon here’s a picture from rear


Mrdoc said:


> Thanks I’ll see if I can get engine number this afternoon here’s a picture from rear
> View attachment 76079


thanks again Hacke I believe you are spot on about 3055 information it looks to be same tractor


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Mrdoc said:


> Thanks I’ll see if I can get engine number this afternoon here’s a picture from rear
> 
> thanks again Hacke I believe you are spot on about 3055 information it looks to be same tractor


Yes, things points to 3055. The fuel injection pump is a Simms inline type. 4000 SU had a 4000 engine (201 cubic inch, 4.4" bore, 4.4" stroke), that had a CAV DPA rotary pump. Regardless of model, I do not think there was any tractor with the 201 engine that had the Simms pump.

3055 was equipped with an engine that, basically, had a 3000 block with a 4000 crankshaft. That made it an 183 cubic inch (4.2" bore, 4.4" stroke) engine. Interesting to see what the serial number looks like.


----------



## Mrdoc (Dec 13, 2021)

Hacke said:


> Yes, things points to 3055. The fuel injection pump is a Simms inline type. 4000 SU had a 4000 engine (201 cubic inch, 4.4" bore, 4.4" stroke), that had a CAV DPA rotary pump. Regardless of model, I do not think there was any tractor with the 201 engine that had the Simms pump.
> 
> 3055 was equipped with an engine that, basically, had a 3000 block with a 4000 crankshaft. That made it an 183 cubic inch (4.2" bore, 4.4" stroke) engine. Interesting to see what the serial number looks like.


Hello Hacke
I appreciate you helping me figure out this mystery I’ve got an update on serial number








and engine serial number I will post pictures just zoom in and you can read the numbers thanks


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Aha, there was a "5" hiding at the end. Model code SD3055 does not give much room for speculations.

Thanks for the pictures. I have not seen the engine serial number on one of these before. So, "K" is the prefix for these engines.

I think I see a "C" under the "K". That would mean that the engine was made for a 3000 (175 cubic inch, 4.2" bore, 4.2" stroke), then modified to a 183 engine. Or someone used the wrong punch. There has been some unusual grinding done to the casted numbers as well.

Anyhow, now you know what you have.


----------



## Mrdoc (Dec 13, 2021)

Hacke said:


> Aha, there was a "5" hiding at the end. Model code SD3055 does not give much room for speculations.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures. I have not seen the engine serial number on one of these before. So, "K" is the prefix for these engines.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help do you know if most parts are interchangeable with the 3000s


----------



## Mrdoc (Dec 13, 2021)

Mrdoc said:


> Thanks for your help do you know if most parts are interchangeable with the 3000s


Also if I’m reading this right the numbers mean that this is a 1970 3055 built on April 9 day shift in Antwerp Belgium correct? Thanks


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Mrdoc said:


> Thanks for your help do you know if most parts are interchangeable with the 3000s


As far as I understand, only the front axle is genuine 3000. Then there are lots of parts that fit several models. If you look in parts lists, there will be notations that tell you which model a part fit.

I have never met a 3055 in the flesh.






(3055) - 3 CYL AG TRACTOR FRENCH SUPER (1/65-12/74) New Holland Agriculture







spare.avspart.com












New Holland 3055 - 3 CYL AG TRACTOR FRENCH SUPER(01/65 - 12/74) Parts


New Holland 3055 - 3 CYL AG TRACTOR FRENCH SUPER(01/65 - 12/74) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Mrdoc said:


> Also if I’m reading this right the numbers mean that this is a 1970 3055 built on April 9 day shift in Antwerp Belgium correct? Thanks


Yes, that is right. A more common model code carries information about transmission and PTO types as well, but I assume it has an eight-speed transmission and an independent PTO 540 rpm at 1800 engine rpm?

*** Edit
That is what the sticker on the Texas tractor says:


https://d323w7klwy72q3.cloudfront.net/i/a/2019/20190227ve/DC0191O.JPG



Speeds in km/h, that is odd for a tractor you export to the US...
***


----------



## Mrdoc (Dec 13, 2021)

Hacke said:


> Yes, that is right. A more common model code carries information about transmission and PTO types as well, but I assume it has an eight-speed transmission and an independent PTO 540 rpm at 1800 engine rpm?
> 
> *** Edit
> That is what the sticker on the Texas tractor says:
> ...


I wonder what S D stands for at the beginning of first line? Also I know my tractor has a sticker like the one pictured but not sure if it’s in kmh or not. Thanks


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Mrdoc said:


> I wonder what S D stands for at the beginning of first line? Also I know my tractor has a sticker like the one pictured but not sure if it’s in kmh or not. Thanks


Probably, "D" stands for Diesel and "S" for Super. It is one of the mysteries around these tractors. CNH calls 3055 "French Super" and in this thread (pictures are gone, unfortunately) there was an owner of a "2000 Super", that turned out to be a sort of 2000 Vineyard/Narrow model, the decals said "FORD 2000 SUPER":








What's the difference between a Ford 2000 and a...


I have a 1968 (I think) 3 cylinder diesel Ford 2000 Super, I can find plenty of info about the regular 2000 on tractordata.com but nothing about the Super... Anybody have any knowledge that can help me out? Hopefully it has a couple extra HP or something because I'm about to buy a hedgecutter...




www.tractorforum.com





I attach the document where I collected Antwerp numbers I found in different forums. Unfortunately, owners were not always adviced (or did not bother) to find more numbers. In addition to that, you can not be sure that the numbers are correct, so it is not much to work with.


----------



## Mrdoc (Dec 13, 2021)

Hacke said:


> Probably, "D" stands for Diesel and "S" for Super. It is one of the mysteries around these tractors. CNH calls 3055 "French Super" and in this thread (pictures are gone, unfortunately) there was an owner of a "2000 Super", that turned out to be a sort of 2000 Vineyard/Narrow model, the decals said "FORD 2000 SUPER":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Hacke 
you’ve been very helpful figuring all this out


----------

